
An Exciting History of Drywall - valhalla
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/07/an-exciting-history-of-drywall/493502/?single_page=true
======
sbierwagen
Not exactly a _comprehensive_ history. Article poses a lot of questions that
it doesn't answer. Why does drywall in a landfill produce hydrogen sulfide,
yet recycled drywall can be used as a _soil additive?_ Why is it good in one
context and not another? Why does drywall grow mold when plaster doesn't? (The
paper layer on top?) If plaster is moldproof, why don't we cast panels of it,
and use it like drywall? (Not strong enough)

This reads like the outline of an article, published prematurely.

